# 2015 Forum Awards!



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 3, 2015)

*WELCOME TO THE 2015 FORUM AWARDS*

It is now December 2015. We have our first year college cubers stressing over finals, our High School Seniors celebrating the midway before graduation, and all of the other people fitting themselves in doing something to celebrate the upcoming holidays. Most of us reflect over the year, and other will sit down and marathon Cubing Botchamania. But there is something all of us cubers do, and that is participate in the SpeedSolving Forum Awards. 

This great tradition was started in 2009 by David Woner, being carried on in 2010 by the Moving Stachu Korick, 2011 by DNF Queen Sarah Strong, then 2012 by Austin Oboe Reed, revived by Noah Arthurs in 2013, and then 2014 Ranzha V"ery real name" Emodrach, I am honored to present to you, the 2015 Forum Awards!

Now ya'll know the rules, but lets go over them again:

Don't nominate yourself, you will look very stupid.
Normally, commenting "+1" or "thumbs up" is allowed on these types of posts, if you were to agree with post (in replies only)
Please keep all of your nominations within one post. You are still able to +1 other posts.

Once 2016 hits, I and a panel of fellow cubers will pick the winners.

*THE RESULTS ARE IN*

*Categories*

Best Post: Christopher Mowla's argument about forum awards
Best Thread: Method Development Game 
The best and worst of everything: Rubik's Cube Particle Physics
Most Helpful Member: Brest or Bindedsa
Funniest Member: Dene
Most Deserving of a Hug: Keaton, because whenever we ask about a world or national record, his answer is always no.
Best Arguer: Kit!
Funniest Thread: Rawz Da Bawz 10.36 Average (unofficial)
Bob Burton Award for best runner at a competition: Jhahoua's Mom
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: mafergut
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: qqwref
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: Dan Wallin
Sammy Tawakkol Award for least IRL online/real life peronalities: Literally every troll on the internet in cubing
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: You
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: PDF
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: 
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member:
Best New Member: Barack Obama or OLLiver
Most Deserving of a Ban: Matt DiPalma
Best Beard: Ryan Deline
Least Deserved Ban: Ben, no matter what year. Also, randomno
Least Deserving of a Ban: David Zemdegs
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Chris' sub 8 series, Worst Cubing Judge, and Cubing Botchamania
Most Improved Noob: PDF
Best Reaction to a World Record: Vladisav Shavelsky's 7x7 WR
Riley Norrid/Robert Horvath Award for the Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Riley Norrid and Robert Horvath, they still fight to this day.
Bob Burton Award for Best Runner at a Competition: Jhahoua's Mom
Biggest Controversy: Rami's .58! Runner up: 6.88 OH WR
Most ambiguous member: Christopher Mowla
#BeatShon Award: The state of Texas
Most Under-Appreciated Member: cyotheking
Biggest Fanboy: Feliks profile pictures
Best Debut: Nicolas Naing
Greatest Return from a long hiatus: Andrew Ricci, or is it Noah Arthurs?
Best Cubing parent: Cari Goslow
Best cubing couple: Kit + Lauren. Runner up: Callum/Waffle
Cubing Botchamania Award for Most Botches: Chris because of his sub 9 fails, or Sarah because of her DNFs. 
Craziest Member: Maskow
Best year/host: strakerak 2015. Thanks guys! <3
Best new method proposal: Fluffy Alligator



GOLDEN AWARDS:

The Golden Awards will be posted shortly. They consist of the nominations that have been around EVERY YEAR, and you will get to choose which one of those years is the best for that catagory. 

Feel free to create your own awards! If I missed some, please do let me know with your nominations. Have fun! And may 2016 be amazing.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 3, 2015)

Best Thread : A draw between "How to get faster using CFOP" and "What cube/puzzle should I get"
Best Avatar:strakerak, animated 
Most Overrated member: Sigh I hate to say this but probably Feliks/Faz. He is good but probably more overrated than anyone else
And best of all:

Best Forum Awards Host: Whadoyaknow. strakerak


I have to say, some of these are ... offensive. Though true I guess

I think we should have more YouTube ones too, maybe just honorary.

Funniest Vid : Cyotheking (Fluffy Alligator or Yusu 4x4)


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 3, 2015)

You have best new member twice. 

*Biggest post whore:* berd  
*Best new method proposal:* Kirjava's squan method though it does need some refining.
Also, due to this post, I nominate Damien Porter for *Funniest post:*


Spoiler






Damien Porter said:


> > Me: *solving through an FMC*
> > Friend: OMG YOU'RE SO SLOW I BET EVEN I COULD HAVE FINISHED AGES AGO!!!
> > Me: *explains FMC*
> > Friend: WELL WHAT'S THE POINT OF DOING IT IF YOU DON'T DO IT FAST?
> ...





Honestly, when I saw this I laughed harder than I have in a long time.

*Best thread:* personally, I think that my favourite is the *Roux help and discussion thread* because everyone on there is pretty nice and helpful. (why has it never been stickied?)

*Worst thread*: Well, I have to say the "pseudo God's Algorithm created thread".


Spoiler: reasons



I say this not due to Chris' intentions (which I think were perfectly fine and good at the start (although the title was a bit inflammatory) although it could have been better in a PM to certain members) but feather because of how it degenerated and the conduct in the end from any party was not particularly exemplary and just left a lot of people (myself included) feeling a bit frustrated. I thus nominate it as an example of how a potentially great thread can go bad.


*Most confusing moment:* The wrs 5.21 (misscramble tho :/) 5.09 4.90. Reading this was just like whoa what happened?


> *Mike Hughey award for nicest member:* mafergut


 +1 so much.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 3, 2015)

Best WR reaction: m8. Lucas 4.90.
Best Avatar: Kirjava (unicorns are awesome)
Best Cubing Song: Rami Sbahi puts a lot of Heart and Effort into Cubing
Most Deserving of a hug: Sarah's profile pic
Best Forum Awards Host: Noah Arthurs
Most helpful member: Brest <3
Best series on YouTube (Cubing): Cube Roll, history of the fastest WCA times
Best Arguer: Kit xD
Best troll: troll
Craziest Member: Rami


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 3, 2015)

Best reaction to WR: https://youtu.be/YgP77JfIeeI?t=2m44s


----------



## cashis (Dec 3, 2015)

Most deserving of a ban: Matt DiPlama


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 3, 2015)

Vincent Sheu award probably goes to Dan W.

Most Improved noob is definitely PDF

Best thread is the cubing jokes one.

Most deserving of a hug goes to Keaton for the 5.09 

funniest series on youtube goes to Colorfulpocket's World worst Rubik's cube judge Ever

Funniest Member goes to Dene.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2015)

Best New Member https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52722-I-am-Barack-Obama-and-I-approve-of-speedcubin/page3

Best Thread https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54487-Method-Development-Game&p=1107104#post1107104


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2015)

Friendly reminder: Please be respectful with your nominations and consider whether you're putting down other members. 

In particular, please refrain from making nominations for categories such as "dumbest thread", "dumbest member", "worst new member", etc.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 4, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> Friendly reminder: Please be respectful with your nominations and consider whether you're putting down other members.
> 
> In particular, please refrain from making nominations for categories such as "dumbest thread", "dumbest member", "worst new member", etc.



I'm assuming jokingly nominating some one (in a way that is very obviously a joke) is ok?



Most Deserving of a Ban: Ben!... Oh wait. (EDIT: I just realized... Maybe my ISP, time warner cable, deserves this spot more. It's utter garbage)

Riley Norrid/Robert Horvath Award for the Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Chris Olson and the sub 9 average. (It doesn't have to be current does it?)

Bob Burton Award for Best Runner at a Competition: Josh's Mom. No contest

Best blindfold: Shaden Smith's fuzzy pink blind fold <3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 4, 2015)

Best nub award: Chris Olson


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2015)

Best avatar: guysensei1
Best meme: guysensei1's avatar
Mike Hughey award for nicest member: mafergut
Biggest controversy: Rami's 0.58 2x2 single
Most improved noob: PDF and Isaac Lai
Best reaction to a WR: Michal Halczuk's 2:34.64 7x7 single
Best cubing video: Rami Sbahi puts a lot of heart and soul into cubing
Best cubing channel: Cube Roll


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Riley Norrid/Robert Horvath Award for the Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Chris Olson and the sub 9 average. (It doesn't have to be current does it?)



+1 This is great


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Post:


Spoiler






Isaac Lai said:


> The seminar was an eye-opener for me. Though faster people probably know about most of the content, the number of people who didn't know about this aspect of ZBLL was far more, so I'd say it was pretty good.
> 
> Also, I would like to watch the one about not getting nervous.





Kit Clement said:


> That seminar was cancelled by the speakers a couple days before the event.





StachuK1992 said:


> Did they get nervous?






Best post that can't even be best post: One from the beginning of the year in which somebody color-coded the steps to searching something on the Internet (which included explaining how to use a mouse and type, and was a good few paragraphs, iirc), because of some basic question someone else asked. It was unfortunately deleted a few days after it was posted, but it had me laughing hysterically.
Most Deserving of a Hug: Ninja Storm (see: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ot-WR-but-fastest-in-competition-at-the-time))
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: Faz (5.69 worlds finals: sune j-perm instead of niklas) Even though he won, c'mon faz, it could've been sub-5. 
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: Not a forum member, but Brandon Huang for his impeccable GuanLong challenge performance (which, incidentally, was against Mitchell G. Lane).
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Cube Roll's videos
Best Reaction to a World Record: Well it said you can't nominate yourself... I'm sincerely sorry.  Honestly though, there were some pretty great ones like the 20.xx feet WR.
Best Cubing Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I63iNnpr1LY deserves more recognition, and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwNUmnDu1r8 was pretty dang awesome. Of course, Fluffy Alligator Tutorial became an instant classic, as have all of cyo's cinematic videos. Just pick any of those.
Biggest Controversy: Rami's 0.58
Worst Troll: All those recent spam threads. Pick one.
Best Forum Awards Host: strakerak


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 4, 2015)

best new method proposal: fluffy aligator
most helpful member: tdm
best turnaround: REcuber
craziest member: maskow


----------



## peedoo72 (Dec 4, 2015)

Best profile pic=me or waffo


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Beard: Ryan DeLine
Most Deserving of a Hug: Andrea Panyavong
Mitchell G. Lane Award: Mitchell G. Lane
Best Cubing Video: A Cubing Proposal
Biggest Controversy: Zalew was pretty huge
Most Deserving of a Ban: Matt DiPalma
Best reaction to a WR: Jakub Kipa
#beatshon award: Sumeet Agarwal, Ryan Przybocki
Most ambiguous member: Christopher Mowla
Best Blindfold: Maskow forever
Best Judge: Kit Clement, for Lauren Klemz

I'm glad the entries thus far aren't awful.
Last year's awards were an utter waste of time. I paid for awards for that and didn't send any out because it wasn't worth my effort. Don't screw this up, y'all.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 4, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Best Beard: Ryan DeLine



you read my mind. "so whats your hidden talent?" "growing beards" "what makes it a hidden talent?"


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Thread: Older Cubers Discussions 
Most Helpful Member: Bindedsa
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: mafergut
Best New Member: OLLiver
Least Deserved Ban: Barack Obama
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Chris Olson Road to sub-9
Most Improved Noob: PDF, Nicolas Naing
Best Reaction to a World Record: Jakub Kipa's amazing chairflip
Best New Method Proposal: bobthegiraffemonkey's cubeshape+parity
Best Cubing Video: This and This
Biggest Controversy: Feliks 6.88 OH WR and Rami's 0.58
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Mats Bergsten 
Best Comeback: Rowe Hessler and Andrew Ricci
Best Turnaround: RECuber
Best Avatar: guysensei1
Best Debut: Nicolas Naing
Greatest Return from a long hiatus: Andrew Ricci
Best cubing couple: Kit and Lauren


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 4, 2015)

There were some interesting nominations for catagories, so I added some more. 

These nominations look great! Keep them coming! Create some, too.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 4, 2015)

Most Deserving of a Hug: PanCakez001 b/c he got sub 10  Shon do good
Riley Norrid/Robert Horvath Award for the Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Maryland OH'ers
*#BeatShon* Award: The state of Texas 
Most Under-Appreciated Member: cyotheking does so much on yt and nubs just keep asking for more spoonfeeding
Biggest Fanboy: (not on forums) Whatever people keep putting feliks as their profile picture on fb pls stop
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: Pavan Ravindra 17.xx at US nationals....great finish
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: PDF b/c you live on the forums
Most Ambiguous Member: Christopher Mowla
Best Beard: Ryan DeLine
Best Comeback: Rowe Hessler
Most Improved Noob: Nicolas Naing


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 4, 2015)

If you see someone self-nominate, please *report their post* rather than make an additional post about it. The mods can deal with it much more swiftly.

I will be handing out infractions for users who self-nominate here on out.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Cubing parent: Cari Goslow (raymond's mom) she is always very helpful and does almost all the cubecomps results at several of the recent GA comps. 
Funniest Series: Cubing botchomania, YEAH.
Greatest Return from a long hiatus: Andrew Ricci


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Thread:ZBLL discussion/ Accomplishment thread.
Most Helpful Member: BindeDSA and 4Chan
Funniest Member: 
Most Deserving of a Hug: Keaton Ellis
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Isaac Li
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: Berd 
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Brest gets this
Least Deserving of a Ban: Um Faz dad/ David Zemdegs
Best Beard: Beard guy at all the US competition videos
Best Reaction to a World Record: Lucas etter 4.90 (call me boring)
Best Blindfold:antoine cantin
Best Cubing Video: worst judge ever (colourful pockets)
Most Under-Appreciated Member: Probacon
Best Troll:BEN
Best Behaving Member: Brest
Best Avatar: Ottozing aka jayden mcneill


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Dec 4, 2015)

lol just joined in November. I would laugh if I got an award


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 4, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Best Cubing parent: Cari Goslow (raymond's mom) she is always very helpful and does almost all the cubecomps results at several of the recent GA comps.



And I was going to say my dad... lel.
Best judge: Ben Cofield
Biggest Controversy: Get ready for a combo...
0.58 Ramisingle 100 points!
0.62 mysingle (COMBO X2) 200 points!
6.88 Fazsingle (COMBO X3) 600 points!
Every single bot that passed captcha (ULTIMATE COMBO X10) 6000 points!
c-c-c-c-combo breakerrrrrr:
Smartest member: qq :3
Best runner: Jacob/Jaysammey, running during his own heat like a bawssssssss
Best cubing couple: SirWaffle and Callum <3


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> And I was going to say my dad... lel.
> Best judge: Ben Cofield
> Biggest Controversy: Get ready for a combo...
> 0.58 Ramisingle 100 points!
> ...



Isn't running during your own heat against the regs?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 4, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Isn't running during your own heat against the regs?



uhhh idk. I can see why it would be, but again, idk. Maybe he wasn't.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 4, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Best Cubing parent: Cari Goslow (raymond's mom) she is always very helpful and does almost all the cubecomps results at several of the recent GA comps.


OMG that woman is a life saver, a billion thumbs up to her!!!



YouCubing said:


> Best runner: Jacob/Jaysammey, running during his own heat like a bawssssssss


:3, did awful in those rounds that I stood to do the solves though 



penguinz7 said:


> Isn't running during your own heat against the regs?



nope


WCA REGULATIONS said:


> 1h1) Scramblers and judges for a round should not scramble for/judge competitors in their own group before they have finished all of their attempts for the round. They may scramble for/judge competitors in their own group at the discretion of the WCA Delegate, but the organisation team must ensure that scramblers and judges cannot see any scrambles for their attempts that they have not attempted yet.


so 1, not a judge / scrambler and 2 I never looked at the puzzles, just took the scorecards out of the box and yelled the name and set it on the table.



YouCubing said:


> uhhh idk. I can see why it would be, but again, idk. Maybe he wasn't.



Indeed I was, that's why it's up to the delegate to decide if okay or not. I was running around in circles getting dizzy 

My nominations:
Best Parent: Cari Goslow, once again amazing
Best Cubing Couple: Kit Clemet and his fiance Lauren Klemz


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 4, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> so 1, not a judge / scrambler and 2 I never looked at the puzzles, just took the scorecards out of the box and yelled the name and set it on the table.



You're right in that it is not explicitly disallowed, but this is mostly because the regulations don't recognize the role of a runner, as it's not necessary to have them in a competition. Generally, it's difficult to not unintentionally see the scrambles when running, which violates other regulations, and is thus frowned upon. Admittedly, I will do it sometimes when it's my heat to get things moving in a competition, but I try to quickly pass this off to someone else.

Best category: Best Beard (you're welcome, Ryan)


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Best category: Best Beard (you're welcome, Ryan)



Best Suggestion of Best Category of Best Beard: Kit Clement


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2015)

Waaaaaay too many awards. May as well just give something to everyone.



Sa967St said:


> Friendly reminder: Please be respectful with your nominations and consider whether you're putting down other members.
> 
> In particular, please refrain from making nominations for categories such as "dumbest thread", "dumbest member", "worst new member", etc.



Boooooooo you're ruining the most fun part of this exercise.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 4, 2015)

Most Killjoy Mod:
jk jk I haven't gotten an infraction since July.

I am going to add a few more categories later today.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2015)

Please have less awards. This is seriously just silly.


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Thread: Multiblind discussion thread

Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Berd

Funniest Series on YouTube (Cubing):Colorfulpockets worst judge series

Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Cyotheking's Alg of the week

Best Reaction to a World Record: Roman stratkhov 5bld 5:18 WR (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lv_W5CRRhE)

Riley Norrid/Robert Horvath Award for the Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Rami sbahi and lucas etter for 2x2 avg

Best Blindfold: Noah arthurs

Best New Method Proposal: fluffy alligator 

Best Cubing Video: Non cubers and the order of the plastic razorblade (colorful pockets)

Biggest Controversy: Rami sbhai 0.58

Best Debut: Nicolas Naing

Best Judge: Bob Burton at US Nats


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Speedcubin: Speedcubin?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 4, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Best New Method Proposal: fluffy alligator



sorry but what is fluffy alligator?


----------



## Goosly (Dec 4, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Please have less awards. This is seriously just silly.



Please have more awards!

Best judge: Callum Goodyear (brings luck in mbld <3)
Best forumpost: StachuK1992's "Please have less awards"


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 4, 2015)

Best competitions: Virginia Open Spring/Fall 2015
Best WR: Lucas Etter 4.90
Best reaction: Tommy Szeliga's 9.42 Square-1 NAR single:
"It's NAR!"
*deafening cheering*
Best neighborhood record holder: Andy Huang


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2015)

I though self-nomination was self-punishing. Humph. 

The Ben award (fastest ban): darckhitet(??) He spammed all those cubes for sale, and ended up making a lot. 
Most Missed Member: sneaklyfox. She was amazing. 
Worst new Member: MarcelP He's awesome, just not at being new.)
Best(worst) controversy: All the arguments about the Weilong last year. I still haven't seen them topped. 
Biggest fanboy: I won't say me, and I won't lie, so...

Best year so far: this one


----------



## Berd (Dec 4, 2015)

Best Thread: MBLD Thread. 
Most Undeserved Ban: Randonomo ( <3 )


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 4, 2015)

Most Deserving of a Hug: Keaton
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: 0.58 kid
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: Randomno 
Best Arguer: Kit Clement
Least Deserved Ban: lolben
Funniest Post: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...rdsley-7x7-Average-3-56-89-amp-Single-3-46-47 
Most Improved Noob: 
Best Beard: Ryan DeLine
Best Reaction to a World Record: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgP77JfIeeI
Biggest Controversy: 0.58 Rami
Best Comeback: rowe hessler
Best Debut: Naing
Greatest Return from a long hiatus: rowe hessler
Best cubing couple: Issac Lai and guysensei1


----------



## Cale S (Dec 4, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: 0.58 kid



for a second I thought you referring to Rami haha


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2015)

Funniest Member: ben1996123 
Most Deserving of a Ban: Michael Womack
Least Deserving of a Ban: ben1996123
Riley Norrid/Robert Horvath Award for the Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Moyu vs. everyone else who makes cubes
Biggest Controversy: Rami's 2x2 WRs
Best Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54223
Best Troll: everyone in https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54223
Best Debut: Nicholas Naing
Best cubing couple: Callum + Waffle


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 5, 2015)

Does no one remember that Math Bear guy? He easily had:

Best Thread: 3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns and Particle Physics


----------



## stoic (Dec 5, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Does no one remember that Math Bear guy? He easily had:
> 
> Best Thread: 3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns and Particle Physics


Oh hell yeah! I'd forgotten just how much I miss that thread. +1


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 5, 2015)

Best edit: RobertY for editing JemFish's post to change his font back to the default.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Best avatar: guysensei1
> Best meme: guysensei1's avatar





Isaac Lai said:


> Best Avatar: guysensei1





AlexMaass said:


> Best cubing couple: Issac Lai and guysensei1


<3


obelisk477 said:


> Does no one remember that Math Bear guy? He easily had:
> 
> Best Thread: 3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns and Particle Physics


Oh yeah this, totally this. Best thread all the way.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 5, 2015)

Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: Rami's performance at michigan 2015
Best Thread:How to get faster with CFOP
Biggest Controversy:Rami's 0.58
Best Cubing Song: DaCube: Ramistorm
(No offense Rami)


----------



## stoic (Dec 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> <3
> 
> Oh yeah this, totally this. Best thread all the way.


You called it early...


guysensei1 said:


> This is definitely going up on the Forum Awards 2015.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 5, 2015)

Also, I would like to mention that there will possibly be a few prizes handed out. I have some ideas, but nothing in stone yet.

I added a few more awards, and an idea


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 6, 2015)

You should add best cubing store as an award, because i think it's pretty important.
Best cubing store: 51morefun.com
Most helpful member: Brest, no questions asked.
Smartest member:5BLD. 
Worst Judge: Feliks judge that couldn't time inspection.
Best cubing video: MMAP Worlds day 1 video. Such great quality.
Best Youtube cubing series: Cubey Times Will It Lube series.
Best cubing couple. Lauren and Kit.
Best forum award judge: Noah Arthurs.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll add others, but the first award that comes to mind is best comeback. That was damn funny.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 6, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> Best cubing video: MMAP Worlds day 1 video. Such great quality.


There is so much wrong with this..


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 6, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> Best cubing video: MMAP Worlds day 1 video. Such great quality.
> Biggest Controversy: The V-Cube vs. X-Cube controversy, such a big deal back then. Or the 4.41 single, which was talked about for a long time and several joke videos were made about it.



LOL wut...
This is supposed to be 2015


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 6, 2015)

> Best Cubing Video: A Cubing Proposal


This +1


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 6, 2015)

I just want this thread to win best and worst of everything: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...x3-Rubik-s-Cube-Patterns-and-Particle-Physics


----------



## bcube (Dec 6, 2015)

I nominate obelisk477 and his double sexy mama.



Spoiler



Category: algorithm name of the year. Also funniest post.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> There is so much wrong with this..



he could have said part 3 as it was uploaded in 2015 XD


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 6, 2015)

Smartest Member: qqwref
Funniest Series on YouTube: DG's cubing infomercials
Best Blindfold: Maskow
Best Cubing Video: Every Cubing News Cast EVAR
Best Cubing Song: Rami puts a lot of heart and soul into cubing
Best Channel: Cubeologist
Best Teeth: Chris Olson


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 7, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Best edit: RobertY for editing JemFish's post to change his font back to the default.



Seconded.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 7, 2015)

I vote for Kit Clement and Lauren Klemz as the best cubing couple.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 7, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Best Teeth: Chris Olson



this is most definitely +1


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 7, 2015)

Best cubing couple. Lauren and Kit.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2015)

Best cubing couple: Lauren and Kit


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 7, 2015)

Best cubing couple; Lauren and Kit.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2015)

Best cubing couple: Lauren and Kit!


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2015)

Best cubing couple: Lauren and Kit


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 7, 2015)

Best cubing couple: Lauren and Kit


----------



## Berd (Dec 7, 2015)

Best cubing couple: CHJ and SHJ.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Best cubing couple: CHJ and SHJ.



Why does no one else say this? ;-;

Least achieving WR: 1.68 Skewb single xD
Most achieving WR: Every 7x7 WR this year.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 7, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Best Blindfold: Maskow



Which one? 

I'm going to nominate Shaden Smith's blind fold (I'm going to edit my post)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 7, 2015)

Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Sa967St
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: Antoine CO2015 finals
Funniest Series on YouTube (Cubing): Chris Olson Road to Sub-9
Most Improved Noob: Leo Min-Bedford
Best Beard: Ryan DeLine
Best New Method Proposal: Fluffy Alligator 
Best Cubing Video: Rami's Pavan 5.58 John Cena re-edit
Biggest Controversy: Rami Sbahi 2x2 WR
Best cubing couple: Kit and Lauren


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 9, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> There is so much wrong with this..



Well I meant day 3 but whatever. I think that video has made the biggest impact on me, and it has started to get me into videography and photography


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm changing my "most deserving of a hug" nomination.
This award goes to Nicolas Sanchez, who missed the unofficial "cube on a stick" event hard cutoff by 0.051 seconds. 
At least he solved it xD


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 16, 2015)

Halfway mark! Submit your nominations!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'm changing my "most deserving of a hug" nomination.
> This award goes to Nicolas Sanchez, who missed the unofficial "cube on a stick" event hard cutoff by 0.051 seconds.
> At least he solved it xD



He still got it thou ahha. 4th place


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 17, 2015)

that first post discriminates against us southern hemispheresers. December 2015 is not mid year....its the end of the year for school so people like myself have now finished school.......speedsolving forums is universal dudes


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh yeah ya'll have Christmas in the Summer


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 17, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Oh yeah ya'll have Christmas in the Summer



... No white christmases for us here. Good luck finding snow in Perth where it's like 40C


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 17, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> ... No white christmases for us here. Good luck finding snow in Perth where it's like 40C (Celcius is better guys, Fahrenheit is dumb. Same with feet and inches)



agreed. Although in Christchurch NZ....once we had a hail storm on christmas day and it was a white christmas for like 30 minutes.....


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

This happened very recently, but
Best Post: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...S-Nationals-2016/page18&p=1139375#post1139375


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 21, 2015)

Most deserving of a hug: Keaton Ellis


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2015)

Best Post:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53171&p=1082998#post1082998

Funniest Posts (not in any significant order):
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51208&p=1050252#post1050252
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?50984&p=1050679#post1050679
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?50011&p=1050822#post1050822
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121&p=1056834#post1056834
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51918&p=1066912#post1066912
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52222 (Read the OP first, then the 3rd post.)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52022&p=1064505#post1064505
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53038&p=1080165#post1080165
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53061&p=1080579#post1080579
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53911&p=1096287#post1096287
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?54075&p=1099498#post1099498
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55573&p=1134294#post1134294
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55240&p=1119689#post1119689

Best Thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52570

Best Edit:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52975&p=1081252#post1081252

Best Avatars:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53738&p=1092987#post1092987


----------



## asacuber (Dec 24, 2015)

Can there be an award like 'Best signature'?


----------



## CubePro (Dec 24, 2015)

Yea that would be cool. You would certainly not win in the category tho


----------



## asacuber (Dec 24, 2015)

CubePro said:


> You would certainly not win in the category tho



IKR, Just got the idea and poated it


----------



## Kudz (Dec 25, 2015)

Most overrated member: felicks
Funniest vid: Allachu Akbar 6x6 WR on Ben's channel
Best reaction: Clock single RIP chair
Craziest member: Maskow
Best BLD: Maskow ftw 
Most deserving of a hug: Keaton
Best avatar: all ponies
Biggest controversy: Feliks OH WR single for me
Worst debiut: maybe me


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 31, 2015)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?53105-Chuck-Norris-Made-a-SpeedSolving-Method

Best thread


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 31, 2015)

Last day for nominations! Gogo submit!


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 31, 2015)

Most deserving of a hug: Keaton <3
Best signature: Dene
Best/ Most revolutionary thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55701-Qiyi-Square-1


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 31, 2015)

So which 2016 are we going by?

And who is on that panel so I can bribe them?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 31, 2015)

Most Deserving of a Hug: Keaton
Mike Hughey Award for nicest member: no one you are all mean
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: JustinTimeCuber
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: Maskow
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): cubing world
Biggest Controversy: I have a lot, but let's go with Feliks oh single
Most Overrated Member: Feliks
Best Avatar: Chris tran (4chan)
Most helpful competitor at every comeptition: YouCubing
Most self-righteous: YouCubing
Best Cubing parent: cari Goslow (already posted)
Best cubing couple: kit and Laura (already posted)
Biggest letdown: Daniel wannamaker not being sub-pavan
Best Judge: kit clemet
Worst judge: everyone at Athens comps (jeez we need to make a vid for them)
Best New Method Proposal: Chris tran recongnition
Most hyped wr: 3x3 4.9
Least hyped wr: skewb wrs
Best weekly competition: week 52, GA cubers on top
Best new name for a puzzle: sq-1 -> squan
Best comp: peach state 2015, spark of GA
2) Us nats 2015
Saddest pb: kits clock single rip 6.66
Best new puzzle qiyi squan
Nicest member: Anthony brooks
Best video: fluffy alligator tutorial


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: Justintimecuber
Best series on Youtube: Cuberoll's WCA history videos
Most Deserving of a Hug: Keaton
Best Cubing Video: Fluffy Alligator Tutorial
Best Cubing Couple: Kit and Lauren
Best Forum Awards Host: Noahaha (sorry)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Most helpful competitor at every comeptition: YouCubing



awww thx <3
One more!
Best Cubing Video: I Just Peel The Stickers Off | ColorPockets (the one with the 8x8)
Mitchell Lane award for excellence in dosing BJ: Ty Failzenbaker (b0ssguy23) (sorry ;~; ) (not really)
Sammy Tawakkol Award for least alike online/real life personalities: Aussie
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: Kieran Dizon
Best Judge: Milind Chandramohan
ColorfulPockets Award for Worst Judge: I *really* want to say me for this :/ Does it count if it's negative? 
Biggest Fanboy: Everyone crowding Henry Helmuth's table at US Nats 2015
Best Runner: Jacob ofc


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 1, 2016)

For next year's forum awards thread (which I think is ridiculous, as it promotes extreme behavior), please post the categories in some type of organized and logical manner. It's convoluted, and I really think there are too many categories that I think most people (including me) thinks this is a joke.

In fact, I don't think threads like this are at all necessary because the awards for good, kind, constructive, etc., behavior are not what gives the members who are awarded for their behavior the motivation for being the good people that they are.

In 2009, as nominated as the most clueless member (and I have no doubt that the forum awards started because of me), I cannot appreciate the insults I have gotten from these threads, and I guess I could report every post in here about me. I *don't appreciate it*. I deserve A LOT more respect than this. I still cannot fathom why it's almost preapproved for people to mock me, and it's okay, but it's not okay for others to be mocked. Am I man enough and smart enough to handle it? Yes. Should I have to "handle it". NO.

Also, please remove the *childish*, *nonsensical*, or *vague/too specialized* categories in the future as well such as the following. Well, that is if you want people to take this more seriously. Remember, we have nearly 30k members on here. How many *unique* users posted in this thread? I arrest my case.

Besides, there are too many categories as it is, and it seems that the number of categories continues to grow each year.



"Most Deserving of a Hug"
Um yeah.

"Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ"
What is this?!

"Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore"
Yeah, great. Encourage the people who post mostly junk on the forums to continue to do it, and, while were at it, let's make a competition out of it.

"Most Deserving of a Ban"
This is not something that does any good. It's not up to us who gets banned or who doesn't. It's up to the admin and mods.

"Least Deserving of a Ban"
People still are bringing up poor Ben Whitmore, even new members who do not know him...it's a sick joke. People who don't know him talk about him (and say LOL Ben) acting like them know him to be "cool".

"Least Deserved Ban"
Great. You want us to question our authorities decision? How did they miss this?

"Best Beard"
This has NOTHING to do with forum activity.

"#BeatShon Award"
What is this?!

"Most Under-Appreciated Member"
You know, there are a lot of under-appreciated members. Many have been here for so long, and those that have not been here so long but help so often still might not be "appreciated". This opens up a can of worms.

"Most Overrated Member"
If you have this as an award, then why do you have this thread to begin with? I mean, very few people are actually casting votes in this thread, and thus these "results" are overly subjective as it is.

"Best Teeth"
Seriously?

"Best Troll"
Again, this is just great. Encourage a competition of who is going to be the best troll. *Let the mods tell these members to not be trolls*.

"Best Behaving Member"
How does this weigh? How can any one vote justify that a member is the "best behaving" if some members who are actually better people are not given the opportunity to show how well-behaved they can be. And if we define "best behaving" as not breaking the rules, then there are A LOT of ties because there are a lot of members who are abiding by the rules. Too subjective.

"Biggest Fanboy"
This encourages stalkers and spam posts.

"Greatest Return from a long hiatus"
This is too "specialized". I doubt there are that many returning members who contribute much to begin with to have an award for such a thing.

"Go Navy Beat Army award" and "Go Army Beat Navy award".
What does these two have to do with anything?

"Most Achieving WR" and "Least Achieving WR"
This is ridiculous. Any WR is *overachieving*.

"ColorfulPockets Award for Worst Judge"
I'm sure if a judge messed up, he or she regrets it and knows it. There is no need to kick them in the stomach when they are already down. This is supposed to be a family-friendly forum, is it not?

"Best Forum Awards Host"
How can we consider you (or whoever the current host is) when we have not seen you *do your work* until after the votes are in?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 1, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> [...]



Well someone likes taking the fun out of things.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Well someone like taking the fun out of things.



+1 

lighten up, were just having fun. I wouldn't mind winning the award for dosing BJ (though i'd be curious how i won it).


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Well someone like taking the fun out of things.



While I can't say I agree with _everything_ in Christopher's post, I do agree that some awards, such as biggest postwhore and a few others, should be removed. They only encourage some people (you) to start posting far less constructively the moment the forum award thread is posted. People also seem to have been purposely doing stupid edits since the time this thread was posted too in an attempt to be nominated for that award.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 1, 2016)

TDM said:


> While I can't say I agree with _everything_ in Christopher's post, I do agree that some awards, such as biggest postwhore and a few others, should be removed. They only encourage some people (you) to start posting far less constructively the moment the forum award thread is posted. People also seem to have been purposely doing stupid edits since the time this thread was posted too in an attempt to be nominated for that award.



I don't post just to post, I just have a lot to say


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> In 2009, as nominated as the most clueless member (and I have no doubt that the forum awards started because of me), I cannot appreciate the insults I have gotten from these threads, and I guess I could report every post in here about me. I *don't appreciate it*. I deserve A LOT more respect than this. I still cannot fathom why it's almost preapproved for people to mock me, and it's okay, but it's not okay for others to be mocked. Am I man enough and smart enough to handle it? Yes. Should I have to "handle it". NO.!



After winning best troll of 2009 and coming close for most clueless, I have to say it's pretty hilarious and I love it. I hadn't even found out until recently, but its funny. And it's important in life to have a good laugh at yourself. These awards ardent promoting it, but having a great look back on the year. Get over it if someone is "mean" take it light heartedly and if you don't like it, change how you act on the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 1, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> For next year's forum awards thread (which I think is ridiculous, as it promotes extreme behavior), please post the categories in some type of organized and logical manner. It's convoluted, and I really think there are too many categories that I think most people (including me) thinks this is a joke.
> 
> In fact, I don't think threads like this are at all necessary because the awards for good, kind, constructive, etc., behavior are not what gives the members who are awarded for their behavior the motivation for being the good people that they are.
> 
> ...





Best post 2015.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 1, 2016)

Funniest Post In This Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...orum-Awards!&p=1142438&viewfull=1#post1142438

Most Overserious member: Christopher Mowla


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2016)

lol cmowla.

But yeah, there are probably too many award categories. Most of them won't get any votes, or perhaps only one or two, and thus there's no point in giving an award because there's no consensus even among the most social members. Remove the ones that refer to old injokes or that few people are likely to vote for, and explain any non-obvious remaining ones in the list. Honestly, there should probably only be 10-20 serious categories, and a few joke ones if there's anything funny enough that most active members will get the joke.

"You want us to question our authorities decision?"
Are you one of those people who think everything people in charge do is correct by definition? Anyone with power over a community should be happy if they can


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> It's convoluted, and I really think there are too many categories that I think most people (including me) thinks this is a joke.



Lol, the point of this is to be a joke (at least it was back when it started). The problem is the joke is now old and dead. In saying that, some gems that I missed throughout the year do come out in the best post nominations. Also dumbest post of the year, which should be exclusively decided by Mr. Pochmann.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm nominating Cari Goslow, Steve Joiner and Greg Greene as best Cubing Parents.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 1, 2016)

So when will the results be announced?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not clear on why cmowla is getting flamed for what he said--he's completely right that awards for negative behavior encourage negative behavior. You only have to look in this thread, really, to see people saying "I'm surprised I'm not getting nominated for biggest postwhore" in a way that makes it obvious they want to be nominated. Hell, the person HOSTING forum awards this year has done his fair share of romanticizing spam and trolling. "Most deserving of a ban" and others worsen this. The category is used to egg on people like YouCubing, strakerak, randomno, Ben, and others in posting complete crap, and it's used to insult others who didn't do anything intentionally wrong and don't need to be insulted by winning a negative award, just like "most useless member" and some other awards. Apart from cmowla, Michael Womack comes to mind, and so does qqwref and Stefan's cheap shots at each other in last year's awards. I'm ready to see nearly all of the negative categories disappear, as most of them are used either as platforms to misbehave or as moderator-backed bullying.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2016)

Well, we have our best argument in the forum award.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 10, 2016)

RESULTS POSTED GO LOOK AT THE OP


----------

